# Off the grid



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Living off the grid . Im often asked why? 
1. The power company wanted 20,000$ to bring power to our site. So we used that to start with for our system.
2. Been off the grid most of the last 30 years. Mostly just remote living with out electricity. 
3. Really like the independance. Never really feel comfortable being wired to the grid. It may be the cheaper option now.But sooner or later the price will rise steeply. And when the grid goes down its going to get ugly.
4. I do not like paying taxes. So I will take the tax credit while it last and keep that money and reinvest in our system.

Our system is mostly Outback controls
7000 watts
4200 watts of solar panels 
1000watt wind generator
Honda 2000 watt and iota battery charger
Living the dream


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks good, Alaska!!

Would love to have the cash to do a small system. It's on my wish list.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice clean setup. I like it !


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Another good example of going with the Good stuff for a clean long lasting system.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

What do you want to add when you can, please. Good work.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Bret said:


> What do you want to add when you can, please. Good work.


 Our next step is a larger battery bank. Going to happen sooner than later as I have been working with a solar installer. One of his battery shipments has a factory defect. The factory replaced and said keep the defective ones. 

Bang ! We get batteries for the salvage cost. 16 AGM's
After that will be a propane fueled generator with auto start.
For now the honda is quiet and fuel stingy.
We run it quite a few evenings. The Iota charger keeps the batteries up while we have our heavy usage after the sun goes down. If the wind comes up the honda idles down. And if I get lazy and let it run all night it does not burn much gas.

Here are some getting started pictures.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for the follow up. Every job has a start. I like to see how it started.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I like the tower you have the wind machine on! I'm not fond of heights and don't like the idea of climbing up a tower to deal with a wind generator should the need arise. Is that about 60' or 70'? Easy to put up and down?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Take heed to the lower voltage for proper charging of those AGM's.......

I tweeked a Iota down to 26.9--27 v for my big AGM batt bank

you will kill those AGM's with the higher voltage used for those wet lead acids.....


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Take heed to the lower voltage for proper charging of those AGM's.......
> 
> I tweeked a Iota down to 26.9--27 v for my big AGM batt bank
> 
> you will kill those AGM's with the higher voltage used for those wet lead acids.....



Jim:

As you know, I have a very similar battery bank (  ), and an Iota charger I haven't used much. 

How did you go about tweeking it down ?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim-mi said:


> Take heed to the lower voltage for proper charging of those AGM's.......
> 
> I tweeked a Iota down to 26.9--27 v for my big AGM batt bank
> 
> you will kill those AGM's with the higher voltage used for those wet lead acids.....


 Thanks . I will take heed. I am fortunate to have a good friend who I now work for as a subcontractor that is solar guru of sorts. I have a lot of confidence that he will make all the right settings. I will definitley talk to him about tweeking the iota.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Bellyman said:


> I like the tower you have the wind machine on! I'm not fond of heights and don't like the idea of climbing up a tower to deal with a wind generator should the need arise. Is that about 60' or 70'? Easy to put up and down?


 The tower is 60 ft. It is a tilt up tower we purchased with the bergey XL1.
It is a nice set up. goes up and down with ease. It was a little intimidating the first couple times. Always went up and down with out a hitch.
We live on a ridge and those west Texas thunderstorms come at us in full force. I can testify, properly installed the Bergey and the tower perform.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

TnAndy see your PM box................


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Got it...thanks !

andy


----------

